# Best loach for snails...



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

What's the best loach to keep MTS under control? I don't want to totally destroy my population... just keep it under control.

Thanks!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I dont think loaches are the answer simply because MTS have an amazing ability to live through dang near anything and be tough survivors....Ive read that moost if not all fish wont eat MTS because of their thick shells...IMO your best bet is not to overfeed if you are and keep it clean....seems to keep nearly every snail type in check


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Botia Sidthimunki are great at controlling rather than decimating a snail population. They also won't destroy your plants or grow too large for the tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have to agree about decreasing the feeding to keep them in check. 

Other than that, the Sidthimunki's are a good suggestion, and Kuhli's would also probably fit the bill.


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you for the replies. I don't overfeed and I am not overrun with MTS... I just see a few small ones on the glass that the loaches would have a good time picking off... 

Thanks again!

Keith


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I find empty shells in my tank so I think my botia striata is doing his job. I have only seen two snails alive ever in my tank so I dont know how many he eats.I only find very small shells so i presume he sucks them out or something.

He is rather shy though since I only have one. Cant seem to find anymore. If i can, I will have a group of them in my 60g when I set it up.


----------



## jhj (Feb 18, 2006)

I have Clown Loaches and they cannot do anything about the MTS. MTs have a trap door and once they shut that, the loaches cannot get to them


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

The Skunk Loach- Botia morleti, formerly Botia horae.

Gets about 3 inches long, hides most of the day but I've had it for about 10-12 years. They make an intereting clicking sound that temporarily stuns a snail so it can't close it's operculum.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## shadow (Jan 21, 2005)

if you don't want to destroy all your snails avoid YoYo Loach - Botia almorhae these guys are snail eating machines, They also make a clicking noise as well. Faciscinating fish, very active. My trio ate all the small snails, then the medium ones and then the really big ones.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

shadow said:


> if you don't want to destroy all your snails avoid YoYo Loach - Botia almorhae these guys are snail eating machines, They also make a clicking noise as well. Faciscinating fish, very active. My trio ate all the small snails, then the medium ones and then the really big ones.


I can attest to that with the Yo-Yo's. They wiped every last snail out of my tank to the point I had to relocate them and try to restock some beneficial snails to that tank.

I think most loaches make the clicking noise when they eat. Even when my Yo-Yo's and Kubotai's are eating algae wafers it sounds like a typewriter factory down there...


----------

